# Ghost Nirvana Sattelstütze zerkratzt!!



## Uhrliburli (17. August 2020)

Liebe Foren-Mitglieder,

Habe heute endlich mein Ghost Nirvana erhalten!! Wollte es gerade auf mich einstellen...Sitzposition, Pedale usw.
Nachdem ich die Schelle bei der Sattelstütze gelockert hatte (hab sie ganz aufgedreht zur Sicherheit) wollte ich die Sattelstütze rausziehen da mir der Sattel zu niederig war.
Kann mir nicht erklären wie es passiert ist und anders als rausziehen kann ich die Sattelstütze auch nicht. Dabei wurde sie komplett zerkratzt! Ich könnte weinen und bin etwas verzweifelt! Sieht sehr bescheiden auf dem neuen Bike aus. Kann es mir nicht erklären...hatte alles ganz aufgeschraubt und gelockert! Habt ihr eine Idee was ich machen kann...will das nicht so lassen.
Hab euch ein Foto eingefügt!

lg Kurt


----------



## robzo (18. August 2020)

Damit wirst Du wohl so lange leben müssen, bis Du Dir eine Vario-Stütze einbaust.
Bevor Du das tust, musst Du dann aber unbedingt das Sattelrohr innen entgraten (sauber schleifen). Daher kommt vermutlich Dein Kratzer. Da wurde das Rohr beim Rahmenbauer/Ghost nicht sauber ausgerieben, irgendein Grat ist noch drin und zerkratzt alles. So etwas ist zwar ärgerlich, kommt aber bei allen Bikes in allen Preisklassen immer wieder mal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Damit wirst Du wohl so lange leben müssen, bis Du Dir eine Vario-Stütze einbaust.
> Bevor Du das tust, musst Du dann aber unbedingt das Sattelrohr innen entgraten (sauber schleifen). Daher kommt vermutlich Dein Kratzer. Da wurde das Rohr beim Rahmenbauer/Ghost nicht sauber ausgerieben, irgendein Grat ist noch drin und zerkratzt alles. So etwas ist zwar ärgerlich, kommt aber bei allen Bikes in allen Preisklassen immer wieder mal vor.



Ich hätte die Sattelstütze eigentlich behalten wollen und nicht tauschen. Aber bevor ichs so lasse werde ich sie tauschen falls nicht anders möglich. Wie kann ich das Rohr innen abschleifen? Normal will man sich solche Gedanken eigentlich nicht machen nachdem man ein Rad neu kauft aber ja. Habe dem Verkäufer und extra noch Ghost geschrieben. Mal schaun was die sagen?
Was würde ein günstiger dropper kosten? Mein Rad hat 34,9mm


----------



## robzo (18. August 2020)

Uhrliburli schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Sattelstütze eigentlich behalten wollen und nicht tauschen. Aber bevor ichs so lasse werde ich sie tauschen falls nicht anders möglich. Wie kann ich das Rohr innen abschleifen? Normal will man sich solche Gedanken eigentlich nicht machen nachdem man ein Rad neu kauft aber ja. Habe dem Verkäufer und extra noch Ghost geschrieben. Mal schaun was die sagen?
> Was würde ein günstiger dropper kosten? Mein Rad hat 34,9mm


Auf eine Vario-Stütze bei so einem Rad zu wechseln ist eigentlich eher schon Standard und sollte unabhängig von irgendwelchen Kratzern überlegt werden.
Ich kann mir auch nicht recht vorstellen, dass der Händler oder Ghost wegen dieser Kleinigkeit großartig aktiv werden. Evtl. bietet Dir der Händler an, das Sattelrohr auszureiben, wenn er in der Nähe ist.
Selber kannst Du mal mit dem Finger reinfassen und prüfen, ob Du irgendwo einen Grat spürst. Diesen dann mit feinem Schmiergelpapier behutsam abschleifen bis alles glatt ist. Dann das Rohr innen säubern und fertig.

Günstige Vario-Stützen gibt es bspw. von TranzX oder BrandX und auch von OneUp, je nach Online-Shop und angebotslage ab ca. 120 - 200 Euro. Oder teurer...


----------



## gMax (18. August 2020)

Wenn du eh nur Flachland fährst (sprich die Sattelstütze nicht ständig verstellst) wird sich eine Vario wohl kaum lohnen. Dann könntest du den zerkratzten Teil entfetten und mit Edding bepinseln. Je nach Feindkontakt hält das ganz gut. Und solltest du es doch als Mountainbike benutzen wollen ist eine Vario ein super Upgrade.

Und nur so am Rande, ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, Kratzer gehören dazu. Ich fahre selbst gerne Blingbling Teile, habe aber kein Problem damit die auch zu benutzen. Das unterscheidet den Mountainbiker dann nämlich vom Eisdielenbiker


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Auf eine Vario-Stütze bei so einem Rad zu wechseln ist eigentlich eher schon Standard und sollte unabhängig von irgendwelchen Kratzern überlegt werden.
> Ich kann mir auch nicht recht vorstellen, dass der Händler oder Ghost wegen dieser Kleinigkeit großartig aktiv werden. Evtl. bietet Dir der Händler an, das Sattelrohr auszureiben, wenn er in der Nähe ist.
> Selber kannst Du mal mit dem Finger reinfassen und prüfen, ob Du irgendwo einen Grat spürst. Diesen dann mit feinem Schmiergelpapier behutsam abschleifen bis alles glatt ist. Dann das Rohr innen säubern und fertig.
> 
> Günstige Vario-Stützen gibt es bspw. von TranzX oder BrandX und auch von OneUp, je nach Online-Shop und angebotslage ab ca. 120 - 200 Euro. Oder teurer...



Ich warte mal ab was die sagen..aber in der Nähe ist der Händler leider nicht. Habe auch schon versucht mit dem Finger einen Grat zu ertasten aber konnte nichts spüren. Vl ist er noch eine Spur tiefer.
Aber selbst wenn ich das innen abschleife woher weiß ich ob er wegs ist? Muss ich meine Stütze dann auf der anderen seite zerkratzen..??‍♂️
Wenn von denen nichts kommt dann werde ich mich nach so einem Dropper umsehen.
Jedoch sollte es bei einem neuen Rad nicht passieren!
Wonach richtet sich die Länge eines Droppers?
Andere Frage...hat einer von euch das Nirvana? Wie verstellt man die Dämpfung bei der Federgabel? Sperren kann ich sie glaub ich nicht oder?


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

foggy123 schrieb:


> Wenn du eh nur Flachland fährst (sprich die Sattelstütze nicht ständig verstellst) wird sich eine Vario wohl kaum lohnen. Dann könntest du den zerkratzten Teil entfetten und mit Edding bepinseln. Je nach Feindkontakt hält das ganz gut. Und solltest du es doch als Mountainbike benutzen wollen ist eine Vario ein super Upgrade.
> 
> Und nur so am Rande, ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, Kratzer gehören dazu. Ich fahre selbst gerne Blingbling Teile, habe aber kein Problem damit die auch zu benutzen. Das unterscheidet den Mountainbiker dann nämlich vom Eisdielenbiker



Edding habe ich auch schon versucht. Schaut sehr bescheiden aus!
Und ja verstehe dich aber selbst wenn sich ein Mountainbiker ein neues Rad kauft dann will ers vorm ersten Fahren auch nicht gleich zerkratzt haben schätze ich. Und selbst wenn...dann bin ich vl sogar ein Eisdielenfahrer und will mein Rad nicht zerkratzt haben.


----------



## gMax (18. August 2020)

Dem Bild zu urteilen müsste der Grat in ~3cm Tiefe sitzen (Wenn der Fettstreifen die alte Klemmung war). Es könnte aber auch eventuell gar kein Grat sondern ein Steinchen sein, in dem Fall wär dass Problem wohl recht simpel behoben. Ich verstehe dass sowas bei einem Neurad ärgerlich ist, kann aber immer wieder mal passieren. Viel schlimmer ist wenn vergessen wird die Sattelstütze zu fetten, dann kann sie im schlimmsten Fall nämlich feststecken, dann hast du wirklich ein Problem. 
Zur Gabel: Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit (Rebound) sollte unten rechts in Rot sein, Sperre (Lockout) oben rechts in blau. Luft (wenn Luftfeder) oben links.
Zur Dropper: Jetzigen Auszug der Sattelstütze (ohne Klemmkopf) messen, zwei Zentimeter Sicherheit abziehen und du hast den Hub. Weniger Hub geht eigentlich immer, unter 150mm würde ich aber nicht machen.


----------



## robzo (18. August 2020)

Ich will jetzt weder Ghost in Schutz nehmen, noch die Kratzer "kleinreden". Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das Ganze jetzt nicht soooo dramatisch. Das ist ein Mountainbike, kein Ausstellungsgegenstand. 
Das Nirvana ist ein Abfahrts-orientiertes Bike. Artgerecht eingesetzt, ohne Vario-Stütze, sollte man da bei jeder Abfahrt (die auch den Namen verdient) die Stütze runter und hinterher wieder hoch machen. Das bringt binnen kürzester Zeit einen Abrieb an der Stütze mit sich. Geht gar nicht anders, auch ohne Grat und gut gefettet. 
Da das umständlich ist, hat ein schlauer Kopf die Vario-Stütze erfunden. Alternativ muss der Hintern hinter den Sattel, was man selbst im XC-Racebereich immer seltener sieht.
Wer Abfahrten ohne Sattelabsenkung fährt oder gar kein entsprechendes Gelände für so ein Rad um sich hat, ist evtl. eh mit dem falschen Rad unterwegs (nicht böse oder abwertend gemeint!). 

Was die Länge einer Vario anbelangt: Die Mindesteinstecktiefe beachten!


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

Danke Jungs!
Werde mir so einen Dropper zulegen...trotzdem würde ich gerne davor diesen Grat oder Stein entfernen.
Werde nochmal schaun ob ich was finde.
Bzgl. dem Dropper stelle ich ein Foto ein und vl könnt ihr mir zeigen wo ich messen muss? (Von ober der Klemme bis zu diesem “Versatz” sind es 18,5cm)
Bzw. habt ihr eine Empfehlung für eine? So um 100-150€?
Es gibt ja welche mit Verstellung am Lenker oder direkt an der Stütze.
Aja das mit der Federgabel hat super geklappt!


----------



## gMax (18. August 2020)

Ich würde die Brand x von wiggle nehmen, und so messen:



Brand x gibt die Länge nicht allzu präzise an, daher bist du so recht sicher unterwegs. Dem Bild nach zu urteilen, würde ich behaupten eine 170er passt. Lediglich der Sattel wird bei den meisten Varios etwas weiter vorne sein, da diese (meist) keinen Versatz haben. Dazu brauchst du noch eine Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 31,6mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (18. August 2020)

Uhrliburli schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!
> Werde mir so einen Dropper zulegen...trotzdem würde ich gerne davor diesen Grat oder Stein entfernen.
> Werde nochmal schaun ob ich was finde.
> Bzgl. dem Dropper stelle ich ein Foto ein und vl könnt ihr mir zeigen wo ich messen muss? (Von ober der Klemme bis zu diesem “Versatz” sind es 18,5cm)
> ...


Vom Ende des Sattelrohrs bis zur Strebe des Sattels.

Unbedingt mit Lenker-Remote.

Falls Du nur etwas findest mit weniger als 34,9 Sattelrohrdurchmesser, kannst Du das mit einer Reduzierhülse ausgleichen.

Was Du (außer der Mindesteinstecktiefe und maximalen Einstecktiefe) beachten solltest: Die Vario-Stützen haben in der Regel keinen Versatz. Wenn Du den unbedingt benötigst, um richtig auf dem Bike zu sitzen, wird es schwierig. Da es nur ein paar teure Varios mit Versatz gibt.


----------



## robzo (18. August 2020)

Evtl. auch diese hier, wenn der Remote-Hebel mit dabei ist (anrufen/nachfragen). Bei der 31,6er mit Reduzierhülse.
Wenn 170mm passt, gibt es dort auch noch eine mit 34,9 Durchmesser.









						Kind Shock RAGE-i Teleskopsattelstütze Ø31,6mm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Kind Shock RAGE-i Teleskopsattelstütze Ø31,6mm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Sattelstützen absenkbar Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2020)

Sowas darf bei einem neuen Rad nicht passieren, würde zumindest eine neue Stütze fordern, natürlich in freundlicher Form.


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

foggy123 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Brand x von wiggle nehmen, und so messen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1100867
> Brand x gibt die Länge nicht allzu präzise an, daher bist du so recht sicher unterwegs. Dem Bild nach zu urteilen, würde ich behaupten eine 170er passt. Lediglich der Sattel wird bei den meisten Varios etwas weiter vorne sein, da diese (meist) keinen Versatz haben. Dazu brauchst du noch eine Reduzierhülse von 34,9 auf 31,6mm



Also dann sind es genau 16,5cm (-2cm). Heißt das ich muss nicht unbedingt eine 34,9mm nehmen. Mit dieser Hülse würde die Stütze wenigstens nicht zerkratzt werden.
Welche würdest du da genau nehmen von dieser Brandx bei Wiggle?
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe könnte ich eine mit 170mm kaufen und komplett versenken im Rohr dann würde man nur das Stück sehen das aus und einfährt? Oder?
Bzgl dem Versatz nach hinten wäre eine mit so einem vl nicht schlecht aber sollte mit einer normalen auch klappen. Stelle euch ein Foto ein damit man es sieht wie es jetzt ist.
Das mit der Einstecktiefe habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden...steckt die nicht sowieso ganz drin?


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sowas darf bei einem neuen Rad nicht passieren, würde zumindest eine neue Stütze fordern, natürlich in freundlicher Form.


Denke ich auch! Bin ja grundsätzlich nicht böse denn Fehler passieren überall aber hätte es nicht verhindern können. Sprich war ja kein Bedienungsfehler..??‍♂️


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Vom Ende des Sattelrohrs bis zur Strebe des Sattels.
> 
> Unbedingt mit Lenker-Remote.
> 
> ...



Wenn würde ich es sowieso am Lenker bedienen wollen. Meine Antwort galt euch beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Evtl. auch diese hier, wenn der Remote-Hebel mit dabei ist (anrufen/nachfragen). Bei der 31,6er mit Reduzierhülse.
> Wenn 170mm passt, gibt es dort auch noch eine mit 34,9 Durchmesser.
> 
> 
> ...


Eine schmälere wäre sowieso schöner!!!


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

So siehts aktuell aus und passt eig gut...(wegen Versatz)


----------



## gMax (18. August 2020)

Ich hab selbst die Brand x ascend mit interner Ansteuerung in 150mm. Der Mindestabstand zwischen Sattelklemmung und Rahmen liegt bei ca. 210mm. Bei einer 170 also theoretisch 230mm. In meinem Fall hätte ich auch Platz für die 170er gehabt, war aber nicht auf Lager.


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

foggy123 schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst die Brand x ascend mit interner Ansteuerung in 150mm. Der Mindestabstand zwischen Sattelklemmung und Rahmen liegt bei ca. 210mm. Bei einer 170 also theoretisch 230mm. In meinem Fall hätte ich auch Platz für die 170er gehabt, war aber nicht auf Lager.
> Anhang anzeigen 1100901


Tut mir leid verstehs nicht!?


----------



## gMax (18. August 2020)

Sorry, war auch das falsche Bild:


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (18. August 2020)

boehseonkelz89 schrieb:


> Ghost Nirvana Tour Essential
> Größe L - Rock/JetBlack
> 
> 
> ...





boehseonkelz89 schrieb:


> Das ganze hab ich so gemessen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1091189
> 
> ...


----------



## Uhrliburli (18. August 2020)

Ich werde persönlich damit zu einem Händler fahren wenn ich eine Vario Stütze kaufe..


----------



## gMax (18. August 2020)

Eine Dropper Post zu verbauen ist kein Hexenwerk, da wirst du wohl ordentlich blechen müssen, vor allem wenn du die Stütze online gekauft hast. Mehr als ein Set Innensechskant-Schlüssel und einen guten Seitenschneider brauchst du da nicht.


----------



## Hellboy1 (25. August 2020)

Uhrliburli schrieb:


> Liebe Foren-Mitglieder,
> 
> Habe heute endlich mein Ghost Nirvana erhalten!! Wollte es gerade auf mich einstellen...Sitzposition, Pedale usw.
> Nachdem ich die Schelle bei der Sattelstütze gelockert hatte (hab sie ganz aufgedreht zur Sicherheit) wollte ich die Sattelstütze rausziehen da mir der Sattel zu niederig war.
> ...




Hi, falls dich der Grat echt stört a kannst sowas hier nehmen. Gibts in verschiedenen Durchmessern und bei anderen Herstellern in verschiedenen Längen:









						Zylinder-Hon-Gerät
					

zum Honen / Entgraten von Zylindern, Lagerschalen, Bohrungen, Rohren etc.  auswechselbare Honsteine  selbstspreizende und nachspannende Honarme…




					www.kstools.com
				




oder






						Contorion: digitaler Fachhändler für Handwerk und Industrie
					

Die gesamte Beschaffung unkompliziert und schnell erledigen. Persönlicher Kundenservice, ein umfassendes Sortiment und kompetente Beratung.




					www.contorion.de


----------



## Uhrliburli (25. August 2020)

Hellboy1 schrieb:


> Hi, falls dich der Grat echt stört a kannst sowas hier nehmen. Gibts in verschiedenen Durchmessern und bei anderen Herstellern in verschiedenen Längen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort!
Habe es mit einem 80er Schleifpapier und dem Finger abgeschliffen. Dürfte geklappt haben.
Werde vl nochmal nachschleifen bevor ich die neue Sattelstütze einstecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellboy1 (25. August 2020)

Uhrliburli schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Habe es mit einem 80er Schleifpapier und dem Finger abgeschliffen. Dürfte geklappt haben.
> Werde vl nochmal nachschleifen bevor ich die neue Sattelstütze einstecke.



Steck am besten die alte nochmal rein, dann kannst dir sicher sein. 
hatte das schon bei meinen cube und bei meinen canyon


----------



## Uhrliburli (25. August 2020)

Hellboy1 schrieb:


> Steck am besten die alte nochmal rein, dann kannst dir sicher sein.
> hatte das schon bei meinen cube und bei meinen canyon


Habe die neue noch nicht und genau das gemacht was du gesagt hast. Dürfte jetzt weg sein...auf der alten entstehen keine neuen Kratzer..echt lästig!


----------



## r4n (26. August 2020)

Hallo,
bei meiner Sattelstütze sah es genauso aus. Jedoch war es bei mir kein Grat sondern ein loser Span oder Späne. 
Hatte aber sowieso vor eine Vario-Sattelstütze einzubauen.


----------



## Uhrliburli (26. August 2020)

r4n schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei meiner Sattelstütze sah es genauso aus. Jedoch war es bei mir kein Grat sondern ein loser Span oder Späne.
> Hatte aber sowieso vor eine Vario-Sattelstütze einzubauen.


Es war so ein Schweißtropfen..


----------



## r4n (26. August 2020)

Uhrliburli schrieb:


> Es war so ein Schweißtropfen..


Insgesamt eine unsaubere Arbeitsweise. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dem Hersteller und Fachhändlern nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## Uhrliburli (26. August 2020)

r4n schrieb:


> Insgesamt eine unsaubere Arbeitsweise. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dem Hersteller und Fachhändlern nicht bekannt ist.


Bin mittlerweile schon froh überhaupt ein Rad bekommen zu haben..??‍♂️


----------

